# NEED AN EXPERT’S OPENION TO BUY A LAPTOP OF BUDGET Rs 1,00,000/-



## v_joy (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi ppl, I am VARUN, I need to buy a laptop, a desktop replacement. My budget is 1,00,000/- rupees. I want notebook of the following configuration :

Processor : intel core 2 duo T7300. ( a processor with atleast 2.0GHz, 4MB cache, 800MHz FSB)

Mobo : supporting Santa Rosa platform (like 965PM)

RAM : (2 X 1024MB) 2GBDDR2 module, 667MHz

HDD : atleast 160GB, 7200RPM.

GRAPHICS : DX 10 capable card with atleast 256MB of memory (eg : Geforce go 8600GT)

SCREEN : 17” only, with resolution capable of running HD videos & games (i.e >= 1440X900)

OS : Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium

OPTICAL DRIVE : DVD/CD +/- RW combination drive with dual layer write capabilities

FLOPPY DRIVE : I’m still not sure about it, I think I might need it.

CONECTIVITY :
Bluetooth : yes, very imp
Wi-Fi : yes, very imp ( ‘n’ type), ETHERNET 10/100
Remote : yes, imp.
USBs : yes, the more, the better ( but they should be usb 2.0)
Card slots : more the types supported; the better it is.
Internal modem : I don’t need it, I have broadband.

BATTERY LIFE : not that important to me, as it will always be in my home and connected to AC mains.

WEIGHT : I don’t care about it. My notebook will always be in my home.


My problem is that I am not able to find a laptop of this configuration in India!!!
Also as I have never used a laptops so I don’t know what all things to be considered, also I don’t have any knowledge about ergonomics, build quality, and other points to be kept in mind before buying.
My driends say that u can only get Dell’s inspiron 1720, but they warned me that dell’s notebooks run hot.
Please enlighten my knowledge & reply as soon as possible.

VARUN


----------



## Pathik (Aug 2, 2007)

Yup.. Get a dell 1720... or try the inspiron 9400...


----------



## softhunterdevil (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: NEED AN EXPERT’S OPENION TO BUY A LAPTOP OF BUDGET Rs 1,00,000/-*

Try HP

www.HP.com


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2007)

Try resisting this Alienware Specially this Model


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2007)

DEll 1720/1721 mate try these


----------



## v_joy (Aug 2, 2007)

thank you very much for replying to my query.
i want to ask a few more questions

can u please tell me something about Dell inspiron 9400.
i couldnt find this model on dell india's website.
is it still under production???

also please tell me how is this geforce go M8600GT GPU ????

should i go for a macbook pro???????
how gud is it??
what will it cost?? and can it run windows vista home premium???

does HP allows its laptops to be configured?? is it possible to configure HP pavillion dv9500t????


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2007)

m8600gt gives good performance but it is a 80nm card  i.e. it runs slightly hot & eats up battery life..
abetter choice is ati hd2600xt(gddr3) it is a 65 nm card runs cooler & consumes less power

any way ithink 9400 has been discontinued 1720/1721 is a better choice


----------



## v_joy (Aug 2, 2007)

thanx ssk_the_gr8 !!!!
please tell me something about apple's notebook.
i have no idea about apple's products/models, prices, service, availability.
can u please help me...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2007)

if u r into gaming then windows is what u want ..
u can consider apple products but they r a little costly & u can get a better laptop if u go for windows based  at the same price


----------



## v_joy (Aug 2, 2007)

cut is it possible to install windows vista home premiun to apple macbook pro ???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2007)

yup it is with the help of bootcamp
ps- i wud suggest u go for apple only if beauty is more imp to u than performance at same budget i mean & if u r going to install windows anyway then why not go for a vista based laptop & save money


----------



## v_joy (Aug 2, 2007)

okiezzzzzzzz
then will it voilate the warrenty if we put windows in apple???
i thought apple preducts dont do with windows.
u sure there wont be any conflict????


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2007)

v_joy said:
			
		

> okiezzzzzzzz
> then will it voilate the warrenty if we put windows in apple???
> i thought apple preducts dont do with windows.
> u sure there wont be any conflict????


no they wont..bootcamp software is provided by apple itself
& wil u be playin games on ur laptop .plz answer this


----------



## v_joy (Aug 2, 2007)

oooo....YES!!!
i need this lappy to play games, watch movies, for some software programming....etc..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2007)

so a windows vista based pc is better..
uu can go with lenovo & hp also if dont want to go with dell but i wud suggest dell


----------



## v_joy (Aug 2, 2007)

lenovo laptops r designes for business.
they r not lifestyle laptops.
& as far as hp is concerned i cant find a laptop that has configuration that i want & neither they r customisable


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2007)

so it seems dell is ur best bet


----------



## v_joy (Aug 2, 2007)

yeah i think so............
i'm really surprised to find that in india there r not many hi-end laptops!!
only option i see is :
1)dell - i doubt the quality of parts & ergonomics & about inspiron 1720 series
2)apple - i really have no idea abt this one!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2007)

u can try other manufacturers such as asus ,MSI..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 2, 2007)

why not taking a look at the new MAC Book Pro,

Comes with
Intel C2D 2.33 GHz
2 GB DDR-II
Mobile 8600 256MB
17" Screen

and certainly with boot camp u can have multi boot OS setup with Windows / Linux and MAC OS

*www.apple.com/macbookpro/specs.html

??


----------



## v_joy (Aug 2, 2007)

hey!! does ASUS have 17 inches laptops with configuration as that of ASUS G1S ??
if yes, then please tell me more about it


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2007)

yaar go visit asus website right now i have to go for lunch bhook lag raha hai


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 2, 2007)

^^^

Just suggesting

Did u took at look at the MAC Book Pro ??

*www.apple.com/macbookpro/specs.html


----------



## v_joy (Aug 2, 2007)

ooo.........yes!!!!
MACBOOK PRO is surer cool!!!
wow!
but is it available in india??
what is its price???
what r the types of categories of apple laptops.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2007)

Asus G2p suits ur needs completely but xp hai & not santa rosa but still yaar very good lappy u shud go for it

*in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=5&l2=74&l3=463&l4=0&model=1448&modelmenu=2

*ASUS A7C 7S005C this also a good option*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 2, 2007)

v_joy said:
			
		

> ooo.........yes!!!!
> MACBOOK PRO is surer cool!!!
> wow!
> but is it available in india??
> ...



It is available in India, there are many place now Selling MAC Book Pro...

As far my knowledge, the old one (with 7xxx grfx card) used to be at Rs. 125000/- where as this new one is around 135000/-... Not sure, visit ur nearest store to get the info 

*www.asia.apple.com/buy/locator/

and apple is good at one basic thing, they dont have too many catagories to confuse users, pretty simple, 17" MAC Book Pro means the best from their lot


----------



## v_joy (Aug 2, 2007)

thanx alot for the help.
now i'll consider between apple macbook pro & dell inspiron 1720.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 2, 2007)

Do you have some relative, preferably a student, in the United States?

If you do, you can think about the MacBook Pro.


Here is the...
*lh5.google.com/aayusharya/RrHXmB3PXnI/AAAAAAAAABQ/JlCwe3qglNo/MacBook%20Pro%20at%20a%20Glance.png​
This is the complete list of specifications:

Display: *17-inch (diagonal), 1680 by 1050 resolution, TFT widescreen* (option between matte and glossy; upgradeable to 1920x1200)
Processor: *2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo*
Memory: *2GB (two SO-DIMMs) 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM (PC2-5300)* (upgradeable to 4GB)
PCI Express Graphics: *NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT with 256MB of GDDR3 SDRAM and dual-link DVI*
Hard disk drive: *160GB Serial ATA; 5400 rpm* (upgradeable to 160GB 7200 rpm or 250GB 4200 rpm)
Slot-loading optical drive: *8x SuperDrive (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)*
Expansion: *One FireWire 400, one FireWire 800, three USB 2.0 ports, and ExpressCard/34 slot*
Video: *Built-in iSight camera, DVI, VGA (DVI to VGA adapter included)*
Audio: *Combined optical digital input/audio line in, combined optical digital output/headphone out, stereo speakers, microphone*
Ethernet: *Built-in 10/100/1000BASE-T (Gigabit)*
Wireless: *Built-in AirPort Extreme (802.11n); built-in Bluetooth 2.0+EDR*
Input: *Apple Remote; full-size, illuminated keyboard with ambient light sensor; scrolling trackpad*
Weight: *6.8 pounds (3.08 kg) with battery and optical drive installed*
Footprint: *15.4 by 10.4 inches*
Thickness: *1.0 inch*
Hardware accessories: *85W MagSafe Power Adapter, AC wall plug, power cord, lithium-polymer battery*


Indian price: Rs. 1,45,000
US price: Rs. 1,12,660
US price after student discount: *Rs. 1,04,600 + free iPod Nano*



As you can see, it is a mind blowing machine but the only way to fit it in your budget is to get it purchased from the US through a student.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 2, 2007)

Have a look at Dell Inspiron 1520


----------



## aryayush (Aug 2, 2007)

BTW, here's a little review of the MacBook Pro from yours truly.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 2, 2007)

Arya yaar, What about warrenty when buying from USA ?? will local apple store welcome me when i have any problem, if my apple hardware is from USA ??


----------



## v_joy (Aug 3, 2007)

can some1 please tell me the cost of apple's macbook pro in Delhi,???  (including all types of taxes & servise charges & shipping charges.)

somebody plz tell me the price of lastest santa rosa platform laptop from apple (macbook pro 17 INCHES particularly).
& what configuration r they giving in india????
plz help!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 3, 2007)

> & what configuration r they giving in india????



configs are suppose to be same every where in the world... 

regarding price, its Arya I think would be best person to comment


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: NEED AN EXPERT’S OPENION TO BUY A LAPTOP OF BUDGET Rs 1,00,000/-*



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Arya yaar, What about warrenty when buying from USA ?? will local apple store welcome me when i have any problem, if my apple hardware is from USA ??



I bought a iPod from Apple store bangalore and the warranty is covered in any place in the world. I guess the same will apply for Mac Book also.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^^

Global Warrenty... Thats cool i suppose when u dont have to pay extra for that 

thnx for the info


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

Every single Apple product ships with one year of free phone support (on a _toll free_ number), onsite support and global warranty. (Apple says the phone support is for ninety days only but that is a load of trash. You can call them anytime within the first year and they help you out in detail.)

In fact, even iPod power adapters have a global warranty.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

v_joy said:
			
		

> can some1 please tell me the cost of apple's macbook pro in Delhi,???  (including all types of taxes & servise charges & shipping charges.)



Should be over Rs 1 lakh. If you want to save money, customize a Dell Inspiron 1520, same config at less then Rs 1 lakh. You can install any OS on it.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 3, 2007)

laptops are not intended to run continuously as the desktop...i dont know if u can keep it on for lots and lots of time like your desktop !!!


----------



## v_joy (Aug 3, 2007)

hey gx_saurav, that dell 1520 is a 15 inch laptop, but i want only 17inch one.
so.....dell 1520 is not for me.

BTW aks_win, i wont be sticking to laptop all 24 hrs, and even if i hav to i'll on the desktop which i'm using now.

and Choto Cheeta, the configuration that they hav mentioned on apple india's website is old one (i.e one before apple switched to santa rosa platform)
7 they r charging a hell lot!!! but it could be possible that the site's not been updated..............


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

v_joy said:
			
		

> hey gx_saurav, that dell 1520 is a 15 inch laptop, but i want only 17inch one.
> so.....dell 1520 is not for me.


Did u tried looking at Dell 1720? Dell 1520 is hell of a deal for 15" laptop.

I just customised a Dell 1720 for you selecting the highest end parts available & comparing to MacBook Pro. It costs 93K with tax & shiping to lucknow. You can see yourself how cheap *Dell is compared to Macbook Pro making it a better deal, unless you want to go specifically with Apple.* here are the details for highest end config available with Dell 1720. Call them as this 93K price doesn't include the discounts that dell gives. Macbook Pro is an extortion of Apple.

*img399.imageshack.us/img399/2631/50080220az5.jpg

*img452.imageshack.us/img452/4841/29750253jn1.jpg

*img370.imageshack.us/img370/909/31470348qt6.jpg



> the configuration that they hav mentioned on apple india's website is old one (i.e one before apple switched to santa rosa platform)
> & they r charging a hell lot!!


Apple always charges a lot more then what they should. Rest is upto you to decide, *even with original Office 2007, Dell will cost less then Macbook pro.*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 3, 2007)

GX said:
			
		

> Apple always charges a lot more then what they should.





here we go again....

i am out of the thread 





> and Choto Cheeta, the configuration that they hav mentioned on apple india's website is old one (i.e one before apple switched to santa rosa platform)
> 7 they r charging a hell lot!!! but it could be possible that the site's not been updated..............



Well Arya would be best person to answer, I dont have much idea about Apple pricing, Arya owns a Apple MAC Book Pro, and more than me he is in better touch with all Apple stuff, so he is the best source of information for Apple hardwares even for me too


----------



## v_joy (Aug 3, 2007)

i know dell is cheap (much cpeaher than apple's) but i really love macbook pro...their quality, design, OS X.......etc..
my first preference is apple macbook pro.

but if i could not stretch my budget then i'll definitely go for dell inspiron 1720.
BTW whats the diff. b/w 1720 & 1721?? & is 1721 available in india???
is it true that dell laptops can only be ordered thru net??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 3, 2007)

> is it true that dell laptops can only be ordered thru net??



its actually ulta, order them via Telephone, as se in this thread, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64496&page=4

Cofig for 1520 model was Rs. 61k + TAX and Shipping and extra in the web site, where as when ordering from their toll free number it was just Rs. 53k incl all


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Did u tried looking at Dell 1720? Dell 1520 is hell of a deal for 15" laptop.
> 
> I just customised a Dell 1720 for you selecting the highest end parts available & comparing to MacBook Pro. It costs 93K with tax & shiping to lucknow. You can see yourself how cheap *Dell is compared to Macbook Pro making it a better deal, unless you want to go specifically with Apple.* here are the details for highest end config available with Dell 1720. Call them as this 93K price doesn't include the discounts that dell gives. Macbook Pro is an extortion of Apple.
> 
> ...


Has a poorer processor, crap operating system, no light sensor or motion sensor, no keyboard backlight, does not feature the world's best trackpad, poorer screen with much lower resolution, smaller hard drive, consumes more power, does not come in a rugged and polished anodised aluminum body and is thicker and heavier.
Plus, if someone trips on the power cord once or twice, there go your 93K down the drain. And you don't get world class tech support either.

In comparison to the MacBook Pro, it has a higher resolution camera and an internal modem.

Dunno about you but the MacBook Pro seems a lot more value for money to me.


To the original poster, I don't know why you are stuck on the Indian website when I've made it quite clear to you that it is outdated and you'll get the latest model even in India.




			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> laptops are not intended to run continuously as the desktop...i dont know if u can keep it on for lots and lots of time like your desktop !!!p


You can, if you happen to own a MacBook or MacBook Pro. I do. The current uptime is 162 days and a few hours.
I'll have to restart it today though because I have three updates waiting.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

v_joy said:
			
		

> i know dell is cheap (much cpeaher than apple's) but i really love macbook pro...their quality, design, OS X.......etc..
> my first preference is apple macbook pro.



Mac *OS X can be installed on a Normal PC* too, just using some jugard & illegal ways .

Quality, well....you have to use a dell to believe. They have a 4 sigma quality control, which is better then Apple.

Design, again...have a look at Dell 1720 & available colour options. It also comes in white if thats what u r looking for.

However, if still Apple is your primary specific concern, then go for Macbook Pro.


> BTW whats the diff. b/w 1720 & 1721?? & is 1721 available in india???



1720 is Intel while 1721 is AMD



> is it true that dell laptops can only be ordered thru net??



Not anymore. Dell has retail outlets in various citys now.



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Has a poorer processor,



Core 2 Duo Santa Rosa. The same one which apple used later after dell.



> crap operating system,



Irrelevent from the mouth of a Macboy. Like I said, Mac OS X can also be installed if needed.



> no light sensor or motion sensor,



Nope & yup



> does not feature the world's best trackpad,



Best? How? You are the only laptop user I have seen using the trackpad


> poorer screen with much lower resolution,



I selected that, There is also the 1950 pixel resolution one. Oh & Dell uses LED baklit display which Apple used after Dell



> smaller hard drive,



I selected 120 GB, Maximum is 160 GB



> consumes more power and is thicker and heavier.



Have you used dell in your hands? The hardware is same as MacbookPro, so same power usage.



> Plus, if someone trips on the power cord once or twice,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## v_joy (Aug 3, 2007)

ok..ok..ok.plz stop fighting........though dell is the best bang for the buck ...but apple.....is surely a standard in quality, they hav many innovtion, & has perfected even minute things.....but no doubt quality comes with a price......


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

v_joy said:
			
		

> ok..ok..ok.plz stop fighting........



Not fighting, I m not salesman. Just showed u the truth about dell.



> but apple.....is surely a standard in quality, they hav many innovtion, & has perfected even minute things.....but no doubt quality comes with a price......



Questionable. The same quality is there in Dell. Both laptops are made by Quanta if u want to know


----------



## v_joy (Aug 3, 2007)

theek hai!!!!
the conclusion is : gx_saurav is a die hard dell fan  &
aryayush is a die hard apple fan!!!!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

v_joy said:
			
		

> though dell is the best bang for the buck


Can't you see what is going on here?

He deliberately chose the poorer processor (2.4GHz > 2.2GHz), smaller hard drive, poorer screen to lower the price and then says it offers more bang for the buck. And he nullified some of the best qualities of the MacBook Pro for no reason at all:
1. Mac OS X;
2. Backlit keyboard with light sensors (which also control the brightness of the screen);
3. MagSafe power adapter (_extremely_ important);
4. The trackpad (Read Nimish's review in the July issue of _Digit_, or read any review of the MacBook or MacBook Pro on the Internet. He has only seen me using a trackpad because only I have a machine that comes with a usable trackpad.);
5. The thickness and weight; and
6. The awesome support.

Make your own decision. Don't be swayed by him, me or anyone else. No one is an expert. You knows your needs best.



			
				v_joy said:
			
		

> theek hai!!!!
> the conclusion is : gx_saurav is a die hard dell fan  &
> aryayush is a die hard apple fan!!!!


gx_saurav is a die hard Apple hater and Microsoft lover.

And I am a die hard Apple fan and Windows hater (not Microsoft though).


Just remember: _"Make your own decision. Don't be swayed by him, me or anyone else. No one is an expert. You knows your needs best."_


----------



## v_joy (Aug 3, 2007)

YES,aayush...i got your point......
even i like apple very much....
my preference list is :
1)apple's macbook pro
2)DELL or HP. (still confused....i read the thread " HP vs DELL & there i concluded that HP is better, but now i'm again confused....)

is there anyone who's a die hard HP fan....to defent HP's name....

hey aayush which windows do u use???


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

I? Use Windows?!

Why would I do something so inherently stupid! 


I have a full fledged, licensed copy of Mac OS X running on a fast notebook for a year straight. No viruses, slow downs or crashes. Give me one reason to use Windows.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^ to play ur games which wont run on MAC !!!


----------



## v_joy (Aug 3, 2007)

ok..ok...then if u want to run an application that is designed for windows... u hav to use windows....dont u???
like games, messengers, tools or software ..


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

v_joy said:
			
		

> ok..ok...then if u want to run an application that is designed for windows... u hav to use windows....dont u???
> like games, messengers, tools or software ..



Yup & nope. 

If you buy a Mac, you can also buy a Windows XP/Vista license & run it using Bootcamp in a dual boot mode, or run it inside a Virtual Machine using Parallels. Keep in mind that running any version of Vista other then Ultimate in VM is illegal.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

No, only the Home version does not allow virtualisation. The Home Premium and other versions do.
And it is not as if running the Home version is difficult or requires any hacking or something. It is just a clause in the EULA. So, if you are going to use a pirated copy of Windows, like most people do, it does not matter anyway.

@v_joy
No, most of them can be run right on top of Mac OS X using a software called CrossOver. I told you this yesterday. For example, I run µTorrent even though I don't have Windows installed.

I did even have Windows till a few days ago, but I deleted it because I needed the disk space.


----------



## v_joy (Aug 3, 2007)

so can u run games, messengers...etc in similar way??
i want to know that does " cross over" has some limitations??


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, it does. It does not run all applications and it won't allow you to run any games. It is more of a hit-or-miss sort of thing. The application you are trying might or might not work.

But that won't be an issue because you have every sort of application for Macs too. Don't worry about that. Most Mac applications are a lot better than their Windows counterparts (but, of course, there are exceptions).

For example, I had to use µTorrent only because I wanted to alter my upload amount and that is not legally allowed and there is no way to do it on a Mac. On Windows, however, GreedyTorrent allows you to do that.

However, now that I can finally use torrents without bothering about the ratio, I don't use µTorrent anymore. Transmission is much more elegant. And µTorrent for Mac is coming soon too. Believe me, applications are the least of your worries.

The only thing you need to think about is games. For that, you will need to install Windows. Fortunately for you, Apple makes this very easy for you. Simply download Boot Camp (it will be integrated in Leopard) and it will guide you through the process of installing Windows (Vista or XP).


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 3, 2007)

Arya tell me, does the CityCenter here at Kolkata has any newer MAC Book Pro Model in display ??


----------



## v_joy (Aug 3, 2007)

oh...this is the only drawback i can see in macbook pro (besides the price tag)....coz i'll be running games & lot of stuff. i also like to try new softwares ranging from system tweaking to anti viruses....etc.

so the only way out is i also hav to install windows if i buy this one???


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

Let me get this straight: you want to install Windows to try out new anti-viruses! 


@Choto Cheeta, yes, but they have the 15-inch model on display. You have to order the 17-inch one specifically.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

v_joy said:
			
		

> so can u run games, messengers...etc in similar way??
> i want to know that does " cross over" has some limitations??



You cannot use Yahoo, MSN messenger of Windows like this. There are mac specific versions available.



> i also like to try new softwares ranging from s*ystem tweaking to anti viruses*....etc.



arya, there is a range.

V_Joy, whats your primary requirment? Windows Vista or Mac OS X? If it is Windows then u better buy a Dell, if it is Mac OS X then buy a Macbook Pro. If you want to use legal Windows on Macbook Pro that means cost of MBP + Cost of Windows.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 3, 2007)

man all the threads get hijacked by arya & gx
so i'm out of here


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> man all the threads get hijacked by arya & gx
> so i'm out of here


Don't worry 



			
				arya said:
			
		

> He deliberately chose the poorer processor (2.4GHz > 2.2GHz), smaller hard drive, poorer screen to lower the price and then says it offers more bang for the buck.


ahem....another mock config with everything ultra high & maximum possible available from Dell. Total cost = Rs 1.06 lakh, dell is still a better value

*img371.imageshack.us/img371/2882/80772754je2.jpg

*img399.imageshack.us/img399/5236/75775100mm5.jpg

*img353.imageshack.us/img353/932/58087675ay4.jpg

Here is something similar from Apple. $3000 .

*img357.imageshack.us/img357/615/macqo8.jpg
The dell should be about $2100. *Since your budget is Rs 1 lakh, I don't think Macbook pro is an option.* Rs 50k is not a low ammount of money.

The things u r gonna miss with Dell...

Additional 200 MHz of CPU power which won't make a big difference in real life usage unless encoding/rendering. However if you do want to spend Rs 50,000 on 200 MHz CPU increse then I won't stop U 
Magsafe Adapter
White colour 
Backlit keyboard - You can buy a USB based Keybaord light for Rs 600 in Lucknow.
Mac OS X - technically, you won't miss this.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 3, 2007)

^^i support gx dell is a better buy..& if u want u can get it in white too


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh...I forgot to add a Modem to Macbook Pro.

*img479.imageshack.us/img479/5439/untitledso4.jpg

$3100 with everything highest end included


----------



## hitman050 (Aug 3, 2007)

Ive tried both MacBook, and Dell laptops. IMO, there isn't really any quality difference. Both Dell and Apple make great quality laptops. Really, as Saurav said, it's your decision what operating system you want. I haven't used OS X enough to tell you that it's superior/inferior to Vista, but Vista is a really good OS.


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 3, 2007)

right now.. in India.. the best 17" performance is by the *Dell 1720*... followed by the HP 17"... but the HP highends r awesome on screen quality & style.. like my* HP 9311TX*... but i lost on the DirectX10 card.. i've only a DirectX9 card...

So.. u've to choose between style & performance.. Also... u can check out ur HP lappie @ the store b4 buying... Dell.. u need to purchase it online only... wait for the parcel.. & if anything turns out to b below ur xpectations... cry away silently... HP & Macs u can try out.. firsthand... a definite advantage there... wonder why DELL doesn't sell in showrooms direct... lots of crowd waiting to jump onto their models if they pep up adverts & do something usual...

As far as Macs go.. it's only individual choice.. as u've to compromise on performance & software/games availability alongwith high costs in case of buying a MacBook.. if u still wanna go the Mac way.. go the *MacBook Pro* way...
_
And regd performance testing... I'll suggest u test performance by multitasking heavy-duty programs like video-conversion & gaming sorta applications.. that just running a song alongwith burning a cd... a lag might b in the interface.. but that can b tweaked... real-time applications matter.. for high-end users..

*Take ur pick.. but choose wisely.. it's a big investment.

*_My choice was HP..... and I ain't regretting it....


----------



## v_joy (Aug 3, 2007)

but the 17 inch HP model dv9500 costs around 50,000/-, i know that this is a stripped down version, but there is'nt any customize option like on dell's site, so i really dont know what could be configured in it if possible.

please tell me wether HP laptops could be configured according to personel requirements????


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, they can. They have the customise option on their website too.


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 3, 2007)

of course... v_joy... check it out please... Customize

 *dellstoreroa02.sg.dell.com/public/cart/updatetsg011_print.jsp?sr_no=1&validerr=SERVERY&uvst=05107769136522756

Check out this config.. for eg...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> wonder why DELL doesn't sell in showrooms direct... lots of crowd waiting to jump onto their models if they pep up adverts & do something usual...



Dell has retail stores in all major cities now.


> if u still wanna go the Mac way.. go the *MacBook Pro* way...



Look at his budget koolq, Macbook pro starts at Rs 1.4 lakh (Converted from $2799)


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

Which calculator are you using anyway!

"2 799 U.S. dollars = *113 058.933* Indian rupees"


But yeah, the price of the 17-inch MacBook Pro in India is approximately Rs. 1,45,000. Not by direct conversion though.


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Dell has retail stores in all major cities now.


WHAT!!!!

I'm @ Bangalore... i searched for it.. i only got replies about going online for buying... from a DELL guy!!! He said samples will be @ his office... but i think non-office members aren't allowed.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^ inquire.



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Which calculator are you using anyway!



it was approx india price compared to Dollar price.


----------



## v_joy (Aug 3, 2007)

hey koolbluez, i'm talking about HP not dell, i know we can customize dell...everyone knows that!!

hey ayush where on the site is customise link???
i'm talking about indian site (HP, U.S has customise option, not india's)


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 3, 2007)

oops.. l8 m8... HP.. no way... & my lappie config isn't available now @ the site... some inferior model now... it'll soon b off the stores too in a month or so... decide soon... HP's the way to go... if i get the say...


----------



## Gaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

IBM R61, (choose model of your choice at their site)

steel hinges, hdd shock absorbers, spill proof keyboard and much more.
for sturdyness and rigid and longer life.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

Please! IBM! Even if looks aren't everything, they do account for something. Specially in a 1 lac notebook. Every single IBM notebook looks pathetic.


@v_joy,
I never bother with Indian websites. Simply choose the model from the U.S. website, note down the model number and configuration and order it at the store. If it is not available, they'll have it brought in for you.

Well, at least it happens this way with Apple. I'm not sure about HP.


----------

